# Raising the bow above shoulder level and then drawing it while lowering



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw almost all the compound pros doing this during yesterday's Lancaster Classic. This happened before the settling in process where they dropped the sight the last few inches to target center. I was kinda surprised to see this and tried it myself; it definitely seems to allow me to transition to my shoulder muscles easier when drawing thus allowing for a faster smoother draw.

My question is this: how high is correct (I know this will differ from archer to archer but roughly)? Is a good rough place to start the draw around the top of the red and then draw down to the top of the yellow and then let it settle from there? Or should I start even a bit higher?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

My bow hand is just above eye level. My draw hand is right at eye level.

When I hit full draw, both ends drop together, once in my anchor, I'm "rocking" the 'T" down to the target as a unit.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah that's the way Cousins was drawing but he was the only one like that...the others were raising their bows up higher and drawing them as they lowered them.



tmorelli said:


> My bow hand is just above eye level. My draw hand is right at eye level.
> 
> When I hit full draw, both ends drop together, once in my anchor, I'm "rocking" the 'T" down to the target as a unit.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

mprus said:


> Yeah that's the way Cousins was drawing but he was the only one like that...the others were raising their bows up higher and drawing them as they lowered them.


I think my bow hand is coming down some as well as my draw hand..... through the cycle. It's hard to describe in text.

If you watched Chance or Jesse, you see some pretty idyllic form/technique.

I think a good soundbyte is "one motion".... meaning you don't want to do anything you have to undo in your shot cycle.

This is about setting form to be strong but relaxed.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> .... you don't want to do anything you have to undo in your shot cycle. This is about setting form to be strong but relaxed.....


Too true! It's one of the simple & easy things that often gets overlooked.

Thanks for reminding me of this!

Allen


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

I was just surprised that's all...I was always taught to place the bow a little bit above the target (in the red say), draw straight back and then settle down to the target center. These guys were starting way higher then that!


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

A lot of guys drawing like that are because their poundage is so high, especially the 3D guys. We'll see how much longer NFAA allows sky-drawing for safety reasons...


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

There is a big difference between "sky-drawing" and the High to low draw they are talking about here. No one I know allows a "sky-draw" but starting out high (arrow level or nearly so) and then drawing down into your back to reach the loading position is a recommended way to draw (arrow always stays essentially level to the ground).

Arne


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

There is currently no rule on how high you're allowed to draw. It's on the table at the NFAA meetings next week.


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

When I first started shooting I was coached by a Physical Therapist. He said to start the draw with the bow arm at 10 degrees above horizontal. This changes the pull on the release arm from the shoulder to the back of the shoulder blade. In addition, you are slightly above target. It is easy to drop it but more energy is used to LIFT the bow from below horizontal.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

kabnt2005 said:


> There is currently no rule on how high you're allowed to draw. It's on the table at the NFAA meetings next week.


Seems like the kind of thing NFAA should be focusing energy on......


:sly:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Seems like the kind of thing NFAA should be focusing energy on......
> 
> 
> :sly:
> ...


It's one of the many agenda items up. If you have better suggestions, then I would recommend getting involved at your state level if you aren't already.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

I was watching the Lancaster shoot closely. Most of them were NOT drawing down with the arrow level (although the arrow definitely was level by the time they had reached full draw). The only guy I saw draw completely straight back was Cousins.



Moebow said:


> There is a big difference between "sky-drawing" and the High to low draw they are talking about here. No one I know allows a "sky-draw" but starting out high (arrow level or nearly so) and then drawing down into your back to reach the loading position is a recommended way to draw (arrow always stays essentially level to the ground).
> 
> Arne


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

mprus said:


> I was watching the Lancaster shoot closely. Most of them were NOT drawing down with the arrow level (although the arrow definitely was level by the time they had reached full draw). The only guy I saw draw completely straight back was Cousins.


Was anyone maimed or killed?



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Was anyone maimed or killed?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


It's a bigger issue at Louisville with the conference rooms above the bales and obviously outdoors.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

kabnt2005 said:


> It's a bigger issue at Louisville with the conference rooms above the bales and obviously outdoors.


Bigg-er.... understandably. Not "big" though.

My point is there is no history of accidents as a result of a "high" controlled draw. I see nothing wrong with a reasonable man approach to enforcement against "skying" (45 degrees +???) but people make a mountain out of this mole hill too often. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Bigg-er.... understandably. Not "big" though.
> 
> My point is there is no history of accidents as a result of a "high" controlled draw. I see nothing wrong with a reasonable man approach to enforcement against "skying" (45 degrees +???) but people make a mountain out of this mole hill too often.
> 
> ...


Current rule change proposal as it's tabled for the Directors meeting is the bow hand can't go above the hand during the draw.

How many arrows end up in the wall at Louisville right next to those conference room windows each year? At least three. One of these times, the person sky-drawing will be in line with those windows.


----------

